# Polarion 40W X1 / Ordered and Arrived



## KenD (Sep 13, 2008)

After buying a redundant number of cree LED flashlights, and considering the amount of money expended, I decided to follow the wise elder who said something to the effect of: "you may as well get what you really want first, as you will still end up getting it eventually"

So, I have an X1 on order. Yes, it is expensive, but I think it is will be a treasured purchase. Does anyone else have this light who will comfort me that I won't have buyers remorse?


----------



## FlashInThePan (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

I have an older, 35w Polarion HID, and it's absolutely rock solid. For situations where I need a lot of light, it's the first one I grab; I know it'll work, and I know it'll stand up to whatever I put it through. I'd feel very, very comfortable with your purchase! Great light, great liability, and loads of lumens. Enjoy!

And if you need more reassurance, just wait until Patriot36 finds this thread... =)

- FITP


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

LOL!
As you see from my Sig, i own both the PH40 and PH50....Both are incredible lights...one maybe more than the other...yes, they ARE *very* expensive but really worth the money! You can feel happy about your order 

Regards


----------



## SafetyBob (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Ken you did not make a mistake at all!! All those Polarion lights are just incredible pieces of engineering.....someday, I will own one too!!!

It will be hard to go back to anything else....

Bob e.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

There is nothing else like them available Ken. You didn't make a mistake. It will quickly become one of your most prized tools.


----------



## KenD (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Thank you all for the encouraging words. It is supposed to arrive the middle of next week, and I will let you know my first impressions.


----------



## BVH (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Mtbkndad has one and is very happy with it.


----------



## RlxdN10sity (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

WOW! I am a newbie to the grand world of serious flashlights, but I never imagined a flashlight could cost over $2k. I'm pretty floored. Amazing.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Yes,

They should lower the price for sure!


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



Ken J. Good said:


> Yes,
> 
> They should lower the price for sure!


 

I agree, Lower the price and sell 2x as much 

Mac


----------



## Patriot (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Ken, I noticed that the light being sold at 4Sevens.com is the 35W version. Where are the 40W X1's available at?

Thanks


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

They are a bit behind on their website.
It should be listed as 40W.

X1's ordered from Polarion-USA are 40W.

I have a couple of silver 35W's, demos left but that is then end for 35W X1's.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



cmacclel said:


> I agree, Lower the price and sell 2x as much
> 
> Mac



Ditto that,maybe people would stop considering getting Chinese knockoffs.
I know i would...as i am still on the fence.For the second time..
The first time i bought one i regretted it since it was to much money for a light..then sold..now i want one again..because there is nothing better available but im having a hard time justifying the price...again..

Im sure sales would go through the roof...


----------



## karlthev (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

All I can say is that despite the fact I balked at the price---even discounted I can say that my HP50 has performed way beyond what I had imagined and it was well worth it! 



Karl


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

You convinced me.

I am going to call Polarion today and tell them I want everything now at 1/2 price so we can sell more units.

Oh what the heck, while I am asking, I am going to request a 1/4 the price discount.

I don't anticipate any pushback......

Seriously, Polarion's are expensive and I don't expect any significant changes in that trend. They are not for everybody.

If you really want to get something that is not inexpensive: http://polarion-usa.com/pdfs/Night-Reaper-Specs.pdf


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*




Funny guy.


Yeah i`ll take two of those for the price of one PH-50..
When are these available btw?


I guess i`ll have to pony up...once more and get on the Horse..

Flashlights suck...(My wallet dry)....


I like the looks of the new light 
Same guts as before but with more features?


Regards,
Benny


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

That's a very well put together Brochure for the Night-Reaper, very detailed and informative. If money was no object it would be hard to go past that light. I always tell my customers "you get what you pay for" or "there is no such thing as Santa Claus". I hope I havn't spoiled Xmas for anyone :naughty:.


----------



## cmacclel (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



Ken J. Good said:


> You convinced me.
> 
> I am going to call Polarion today and tell them I want everything now at 1/2 price so we can sell more units.
> 
> ...


 

Since your in a playful mood My suggestion had nothing to do with Polarions pricing  I know how much they cost 

Mac


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



Ken J. Good said:


> ...If you really want to get something that is not inexpensive: http://polarion-usa.com/pdfs/Night-Reaper-Specs.pdf


Do I have permission to drool

KenD, though I have never seen a Polarion in real life, I think you would really like the X1.


----------



## sledhead (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

You will not have any regrets KenD. I purchased a PH40 in the spring and I still smile when I light up my field with it! The fit and finish are perfect. The form and function is excellent. Money well spent!
Hey Ken J Good! Where are those Polarion hats? Surefire has them, your logo would look great on hats and shirts! Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Your right!

Where are those hats!!!!

I will seriously try to get on it.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



sledhead said:


> You will not have any regrets KenD. I purchased a PH40 in the spring and I still smile when I light up my field with it! The fit and finish are perfect. The form and function is excellent. Money well spent!
> Hey Ken J Good! Where are those Polarion hats? Surefire has them, your logo would look great on hats and shirts! Thanks again.:thumbsup:




The smile factor is really high with the Polarion Products and they're great entertainment pieces for the guys. I always notice that there is a lot of eweing and ahhing when people handle and use these lights. They also hold them like they're precious instruments, the same way that someone would handle an expensive set of optics or something. It's not that they need too be handled with care because the Poliarion is so rugged, it's just something people do naturally since it feels expensive when it's picked up. - But all that is small beans compaired to performance and that's when the light really shows its stuff. I really enjoy sharing my lights with friends and family members but the Polarions are always the most fun. 


It looks like surefire is out of hats allready, but I would rather have a Polarion hat. Now that would be exclusive!  

p.s. Any color but red or yellow....


----------



## karlthev (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Sure I'd love a hat! Put me in line right after Patriot36!


Karl


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

I would also like to have one...errrmmmm...two ( got two Polarions *g*).
Any Colour would do fine...except Pink 

Regards


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

Did the X1 arrive yet *KenD*?


----------



## KenD (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

It just arrived. It looks fantastic, and this evening I will fire it up.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*



KenD said:


> It just arrived. It looks fantastic, and this evening I will fire it up.




Outstanding! I figured it was about time that you'd be seeing it. You must be tickled with excitement. Looking forward to your thoughts and comments.


----------



## KenD (Sep 20, 2008)

*It arrived*

Initial impressions: On aesthetics, I purchased the silver and black model simply because I like the looks of the aluminum against the black trim. The design of the Polarian X1 is so pleasing that it can double as a sculpture when not being used as a spotlight. It looks even better in person than in pictures. When held, the balance and weight feel really good. I have not used it for an extended period, but I will probably install the shoulder strap. 

So far (one hour of use), it has been fantastic to use. The throw is unlike anything I have handled, and I have no doubt that I will enjoy using this light.

I am not involved in search and rescue, I don’t hunt, and I can’t remember the last time I went camping. So, why did I purchase this expensive light? Well, there is a certain satisfaction in using something that is exceptionally well designed, well executed, and enjoyable to behold and use. I would likely obtain that same sense of satisfaction from a new Porsche, but for less than the cost of a years insurance, I now own one of the best lights made. Almost a bargain.

When going through the mental gymnastics of deciding whether to make the purchase, I looked at a dozen lights which I have bought and rarely use. I have shelled out almost as much on duplicate style cree lights as I have expended on the Polarion. I am going to give away a few of those other lights to friends and relatives, and will keep just the ones I really like and use for myself. One or two years of staying on a flashlight diet and the X1 is more than paid for. My guilt is gone, and no more wondering if the latest cree version is slightly brighter then the other, as this light blows them all away. Clearly, no other flashlight I own approaches this for the “wow factor”. I will find uses for this light. Even if I have to make them up.

Would I buy it again. Absolutely! I will write more, but I want to get back outside and play. 

By the way, I am probably keeping the following lights. Surefire A2 and Backup, Pila GL3, Fenix LOD and P1D, Arc AAA, MRV and, of course, the new X1. 

For those that responded to my inquiry, thank you for the encouragement. You were right.


----------



## TheGreyEminence (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

I remember when i first fired up my PH40 in January...My first words where:"Ach du heilige Scheisse" which means something like "Holy poop!"...:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I already knew that it plays in the High-End Club, but seeing it in person is much better than seeing beamshots 
And the PH50 still gives a bit more boost...
Already had one SAR Mission....Glad i had it in my Van.
Every day when i drive to work i put the carrying case with the PH50 into the Car and take it out when i arrive home...Too expensive to risk it beeing stolen :devil:.

So, enjoy your new Light!

Regards...


----------



## cue003 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordered a Polarion 40W X1*

I am a little late to the party but congrats. I was really torn between the X1 and the Helios and I ended up with a sweet PH50. I am sure the X1 is amazing and welcome to the Polarion family. 

I may pick up the X1 40W as well at some point.....or maybe borrow one from someone to play with for a few days so I can once and for all decide which one is a better fit for me.

The 50W PH50 is for sure brighter than the X1... so if you want even more wow factor, dump down some more cash and add a PH50 to the family.


----------



## KenD (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be bringing the X1 to Lake Tahoe for a conference next week. I live in a large city where it never really gets completely dark, so I am looking forward to taking night walks on dark path. Just checked, and the evenings will be "half moon".


----------



## Patriot (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi Ken, I'm genuinely excited for you about your new light. I can relate to everything that you said about it even though I own PH series Polarions. 

Since you had mentioned your trip and doing to hiking at night I was just thinking that you might really enjoy a diffuser for that type of thing.

Give us a full report of your Polarion experience during your Tahoe trip.


----------



## KenD (Oct 4, 2008)

I shall report back; hopefully with some photographs of the light in action.


----------



## Bectel (Jul 30, 2009)

KenD said:


> After buying a redundant number of cree LED flashlights, and considering the amount of money expended, I decided to follow the wise elder who said something to the effect of: "you may as well get what you really want first, as you will still end up getting it eventually"
> 
> So, I have an X1 on order. Yes, it is expensive, but I think it is will be a treasured purchase. Does anyone else have this light who will comfort me that I won't have buyers remorse?



After starting my flasholism with a SF L2, moving onto the nitcore,ra twisty and then finally the SF M6 I realized that I should stop messing around and just go for what i really want. So, I finally went for it and purchased an X1. Now is the worst part of course while waiting for the UPS guy!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats Bectel!

KenD never got back to us with pictures or anything so be sure to treat us with something good when it arrives. There's hardly any 40W X1 information on the forums. I'm eager to hear about your reaction with it when you first turn that thing on.


----------



## Bectel (Jul 30, 2009)

Judging by the reaction of every other person who has gotten a polarion light i assume mine will be nothing short of "OH S**T!!!" :thumbsup:


----------



## sledhead (Jul 30, 2009)

Bectel: Interesting to see your flasholism started with the SF L2- mine did to! It took me awhile before I got my PH40. You'll be very satisfied with your purchase.
Enjoy your new light! Please post some pics when you can.:thumbsup:


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Jul 30, 2009)

Bectel said:


> I finally went for it and purchased an X1. Now is the worst part of course while waiting for the UPS guy!


When are you expecting it to arrive? I too haven't seen any outdoor beam shot of that X1 40W. Please don't forget to post some :thumbsup:


----------



## dudemar (Jul 31, 2009)

Bectel said:


> Judging by the reaction of every other person who has gotten a polarion light i assume mine will be nothing short of "OH S**T!!!" :thumbsup:



It will more likely be "OH [email protected]#&%*!"



Bectel said:


> After starting my flasholism with a SF L2, moving onto the nitcore,ra twisty and then finally the SF M6 I realized that I should stop messing around and just go for what i really want. So, I finally went for it and purchased an X1. Now is the worst part of course while waiting for the UPS guy!



Believe it or not, it comes a lot faster than you think. I know it's tough the first couple of days, but when you see the big brown truck of joy it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 31, 2009)

How about when the big brown truck of joy comes rolling up your street only to drive past your house........




.

Bectel-please post some beam shots if you can.


----------



## BigMHoff (Jul 31, 2009)

You guys are hilarious! Much respect. :twothumbs


----------



## dudemar (Jul 31, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> How about when the big brown truck of joy comes rolling up your street only to drive past your house........
> 
> 
> 
> .



Yeah that always sucks, LOL.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 31, 2009)

That was pretty funny Andreas...lol. You got a good unexpected bark of a laugh out of me from that one.

Funny that we can all relate to the big brown truck scooting past without slowing. The other one that really gets me is when it stops in front of the house and the UPS guy runs up the sidewalk of the house across the street instead. You think for just a moment that he made a mistake but it turns out that he didn't... 

Pure torture...lol :laughing:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 1, 2009)

The big brown truck did stop at my house today.It dropped off a box from Svetila......I think LuxLuther is familiar with that company....... .

Inside were a half-a-dozen Osram 64633's!

If my neighbors were annoyed by my little '623-wait until they see my 7000lm. '633!





Bectel-wouldn't it be fun to test your Polarion against my '633.I'm guessing you would win in throw but I would win in flood!


----------



## Bectel (Aug 6, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> How about when the big brown truck of joy comes rolling up your street only to drive past your house........
> 
> 
> 
> .



I cant decide whats worse...watching out the window for the truck or constantly clicking the refresh button on the tracking site to see where it is. At this rate I will have to get a new mouse after wearing out this one!


----------



## Patriot (Aug 6, 2009)

I guess you'll have it any day now?


----------



## Parker VH (Aug 6, 2009)

I know what the wait is like as I had to wait for delivery from the UK. Trust me, it'll be worth the wait:twothumbs


----------

